# Entry Level DSLR



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

Right im looking for a new camera, ive been shopping around and i like the look of D3300. 

I dont want to go over £300, over £250 was pushing it but to get in the game i feel i need to spend a little more. 

Overall i just want to be able to take a better photo than my iphone, which would produce high quality. The other side of things which was something that i could get into would be editing photos. I have a mac with photoshop and everything so maybe a camera which would link with that? Obviously you can edit any photos but i didn't know if there was a link with a specific type of camera? 

Main type of photo's i would be taking would be the car, of course!  :car:holiday's, things like that. Nothing too serious. So i don't know if a compact camera would be better suited? I just thought a dslr would produce a better quality photo.

This is all a new world to me so help would be appreciated.

Cheers

Luke


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

In exactly the same boat, the D3300 can be had for about £280 as far as i can tell, so thats gotta be the choice! I understand the advantages of the D5500, but I'm not sure its worth the extra scratch to me to be honest


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I was in this dilemma a year ago and went D3200 with 18>65 zoom (as it was then) and trust me unless you are semi pro, the D3XXX will outperform anything you can ask of it even in fully Auto mode it is almost impossible to trip it up


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

stangalang said:


> In exactly the same boat, the D3300 can be had for about £280 as far as i can tell, so thats gotta be the choice! I understand the advantages of the D5500, but I'm not sure its worth the extra scratch to me to be honest


Found this too.. Cheaper option but i think spec is v similar.

http://www.whatdigitalcamera.com/reviews/digital-slrs/canon-eos-1200d-review


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

If going for Nikon,recommend this

http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/nikon-d5300--18-55mm-vr-ii-kit-1529-p.asp

Canon man myself so would recommend this

http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/canon-eos-700d-with-18-55mm-f35-56-is-stm-1267-p.asp

Within budget

http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/nikon-d5200--18-55mm-vr-kit-1174-p.asp


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

bigalc said:


> If going for Nikon,recommend this
> 
> http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/nikon-d5300--18-55mm-vr-ii-kit-1529-p.asp
> 
> ...


Im liking the nikon a lot, thinking of this.. http://www.johnlewis.com/nikon-d330...tical-viewfinder-3-lcd-monitor-black/p2243287

I know it says out of stock but im going to go into the shop and take a look. Would you say thats a good price?

Or is the lens worth having for me starting out?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep good price and the JL 2 yr guarantee


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

bigalc said:


> Yep good price and the JL 2 yr guarantee


Just actually noticed that the two cameras are different haha!

Would the one you mentioned be worth the extra ££? Saw the built in wifi.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you guys looked at the bridge cameras that are around? If working to a tightish budget It might be better suited as most of these can go fully manual if thats whats required but you haven't got the added expense of lenses for individual types of shot. Most of the bridge cameras also have a great macro mode to take the paint shots with as well as super zoom capability, whereas a dedicated good quality Macro lense would be well into the hundreds and the big zooms into thousands. Just a thought.......


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Worth paying the extra, wifi handy for sending files.
I probably wouldn't use the gps, but you can switch it off as it drains the battery.
look at Portus digital too its were some pros buy their gear


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

fozzy said:


> Have you guys looked at the bridge cameras that are around? If working to a tightish budget It might be better suited as most of these can go fully manual if thats whats required but you haven't got the added expense of lenses for individual types of shot. Most of the bridge cameras also have a great macro mode to take the paint shots with as well as super zoom capability, whereas a dedicated good quality Macro lense would be well into the hundreds and the big zooms into thousands. Just a thought.......


Something like this? http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...a-black-10120092-pdt.html?intcmpid=display~RR


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

fozzy said:


> Have you guys looked at the bridge cameras that are around? If working to a tightish budget It might be better suited as most of these can go fully manual if thats whats required but you haven't got the added expense of lenses for individual types of shot. Most of the bridge cameras also have a great macro mode to take the paint shots with as well as super zoom capability, whereas a dedicated good quality Macro lense would be well into the hundreds and the big zooms into thousands. Just a thought.......


I have adecent panasonic bridge camera, best thing i ever did in truth. I learned to use it in auto mode and then to play with the A and S selections. I need a DSLR if i want to take my detailing images to the next level. Im playing with a friends old one at the moment and getting some pretty decent images actually. Massive learning curve though

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Apart from the larger sensor on the SLR's (which in turn captures more physical data) your still pretty much reliant on the lenses stuck on the front of it. Photography is a bit crappy in that you really do get what you pay for, especially with lenses. Thats where I'm fortunate in I get work to buy everything..............for the job of course..... lol. So I know how expensive it gets when your wanting to take things to the next level. 
. 
Don't forget you'll also be looking at lighting with the type of shots your taking. If I remember right the last set of Elinchrom d- lights we ordered were about £600 quid a pair :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Mazda-Shine said:


> Something like this? http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...a-black-10120092-pdt.html?intcmpid=display~RR


I'd be looking at spending a little more if ya can manage it, something like the the canon G series maybe?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

stangalang said:


> I have adecent panasonic bridge camera, best thing i ever did in truth. I learned to use it in auto mode and then to play with the A and S selections. I need a DSLR if i want to take my detailing images to the next level. Im playing with a friends old one at the moment and getting some pretty decent images actually. Massive learning curve though


Just sold all my Nikon stuff and lenses and bought a Panasonic Lumix FZ1000 bridge camera.
Not cheap at £550, but the quality is amazing, and built in 25-400 lens means no lens swapping or lugging stuff around with you all the time.

To the OP, Nikon D3300 or D3200 is a perfect starting point to get building up some experience and bit by bit adding the flexibility of different lenses to your body.


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

fozzy said:


> I'd be looking at spending a little more if ya can manage it, something like the the canon G series maybe?


Okay keep shopping around haha,

Would this take a better picture then a entry level bridge?

http://www.johnlewis.com/sony-cyber...-wi-fi-nfc-oled-evf-3-tilting-screen/p2029329

For example this?

http://www.johnlewis.com/panasonic-...p-60x-optical-zoom-3-lcd-screen-black/p639783


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

The sony has a good quality lens but only goes down to an aperture of f3.5 so will be a little pants in low light. I would be looking around f2.0 if you can to give you more options when shooting without having to use 'iso' to compensate for available light


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

It's better to goto a dedicated Camera specialist dude and try a few out in conditions that would most resemble the type of shots your wanting to get, it's a much better idea than trawling currys and pc world and they'll have dedicated staff on hand to help you make your mind up. Photography is a little like art in that what one person thinks is the perfect shot another might think is awful.
I used to know a pro who said he didn't take pictures, he "Painted with light" .... I ask ya what Bol****** lol


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

If looking at compacts and wanting something upto date and recently released look at the Canon G7X.
f1.8 lens, ideal for low light shots.
shop around for deals


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

fozzy said:


> It's better to goto a dedicated Camera specialist dude and try a few out in conditions that would most resemble the type of shots your wanting to get, it's a much better idea than trawling currys and pc world and they'll have dedicated staff on hand to help you make your mind up. Photography is a little like art in that what one person thinks is the perfect shot another might think is awful.
> I used to know a pro who said he didn't take pictures, he "Painted with light" .... I ask ya what Bol****** lol


Yeah I'm going to go into my local in the week and find out more info, browsing the net when you don't have a full idea of what you want is pretty pointless, every site can sell you an item, wether it's actually any good is a different story!

Cheers guys, I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had some great help choosing at London Camera Exchange in Lincoln


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

I've got the Nikon D40x which is 2 or even 3 generation prior to the D3300 and it still takes cracking good pictures. 

The Kit lenses that come with most of these cameras (18-55) are generally adequate but I was told by a decent pro that if you want great pictures you need good optics. So most of your money is better if going on lenses. 

Main difference between Nikon and Canon is the location of the auto focus motor. In Nikon it's in the lens. Canon is in the camera body. This generally makes the Nikon body smaller and lighter


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I got the Nikon D3200 a year past Christmas with the kit lense, and I have to say it really is everything you'll need - unless you are at an advanced stage in your photography ! if you do get a DSLR, its best to learn how to use it in manual, you will take far better pics, I did an outdoor photography course, it was mainly about how to use your camera in manual, and even although I was fairly familiar on it anyway, I did learn a lot, so if thats something you can do, I'd recommend it, I also got a 50mm prime lens, well it was a birthday present from my wife (at my request) - and it just takes fantastic pics, only thing is, its a fixed focal lens, so you have to move nearer / farther from your suject, as opposed to zooming in or out !
You will also have to get a lens filter, a circular polarizing one is good - Hoya are good, or just get a UV one, in the main, the filter is there to protect your lens, any effects you want / need are up to you.
You can get good dedicated mags - even one for the D3300, or I got the Nikon Camera Book, which is a large mag size paper-back booklet which explains everything you'll need to know, it only cost 10 or 12 quid from Tesco.
Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## WilkyTheMarra (Feb 6, 2016)

I would definitely look into the Canon EOS-M. Known as a CSC (Compact System Camera). It has the same sensor as the 650d (£300) but has no viewfinder, often known as a mirrorless camera because it has no mirror for the view finder. It's basically a DSLR without the viewfinder.

I was wanting to get into the SLR game but simply didn't have enough money. I picked up this little gem for £200 with a 18-55mm lens. The best thing is that you can use other canon lens' with an adaptor, or you can use the EOS-M specific lens' which are relatively cheap for the camera game.

I also have an 11-22mm lens which gives some very nice wide angled shots and a fixed 22mm f2 which gives some very nice depth of field for portrait pics.

Here it is on Amazon

Very intuitive to use, touch to focus can be used on the screen, just like a phone.

Here's a couple of images I took at VW festival last summer with the 11-22mm lens.







Dave.


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

Love those photos... Colours are great! ^^^

What I will say to anyone starting out, invest in glass (lenses) rather than over paying for a camera body because it has a few more bells and whistles than likely an older model. 

The quality comes from the lens and whilst the camera does have some influence, you're going to see much better photos from a decent camera with a quality lens than a quality camera with a decent lens. 

Just my 2p...


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

*"Update"*

**Update**

So Thursday i bit the bullet and went into John Lewis and purchased a Sony A5000. After chatting away to the guy we came to the conclusion that this would be a good one for starting out.

http://www.johnlewis.com/sony-a5000...fi-3-tilting-lcd-screen/p1176196?colour=Black

See link ^

Went to Harry Potter world yesterday, amazing! Im only 19 but loved it when i was growing up, and managed to use the Camera and try it out.

Took nice pictures, easy to use, was just getting used to it until i got "Lens not recognised, attach it properly" Hadn't even taken the camera lens off, so after a good half an hour i couldn't fix it, so i took it back and got a refund. I liked the idea of being able to change the lenses so i was able to get extra ones if i needed them, but when you read the reviews about this error message it happens a lot. Not all bad because i basically got to test trial this camera, but it now gives me more time to look around as i won't be purchasing this one again.







My local camera shop had a "Canon EOS 600D + 18-55mm IS STM" second hand but looked mint condition, think it was £240? What do we reckon? I liked the compact but Thursday i had just got my new iPhone in the post, so after the camera went bust, i finished the tour with that and the pictures were of similar quality without the zoom i thought.

Luke


----------



## WilkyTheMarra (Feb 6, 2016)

Luke, 

Pics look great, funny I recommended a CSC camera but you bought the sony, which I bet will be brilliant. My camera friend that recommended I get the Canon has moved away from them to sony, he recons that sonys are brilliant.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

For just general "better-than-my-phone" photos, any reputable brand dSLR or mirrorless camera will do the job.

I'm a Canon man, so my knowledge of Nikon specifics is limited I'm afraid.

In terms of software, Photoshop is the industry standard still - if you already have it then make use of it!
If you plan to take RAW photos, you'll need a converter - adobe Lightroom will work well with Photoshop, or canon provide their own converter free with all their bodies. If you do go for a Nikon though, you'll want either lightroom (good, but more money) or one of the open-source alternatives. I use DarkTable on my Mac, essentially the same as lightroom but without the cost! (A few feature differences but for anyone but an advanced user, more than enough tools)

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------

